# skype sans la vidéo



## lercat (28 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai un iphone 4 version 6.3.1 et j'avais installé skype depuis un certain temps (je ne me rappelle plus le numéro de la version). Dernièrement, une mise à jour de ce logiciel m'était demandée, eh hop la - je la fais. Mais depuis, je peux toujours appeler avec skype mais je n'ai plus de vidéo (entrante ou sortante). De nouveau une màj 4.9.336, j'y vais de nouveau pensant que cela pouvait corriger ce bug - idem - toujours pas la possibilité de voir ou d'être vu.
Je voulais opter pour virer skype et réinstaller l'ancienne version, mais impossible en passant par l'applestore de trouver une ancienne version.
Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce même problème et une solution à me proposer ? 
Merci à vous.


----------



## lercat (28 Juillet 2013)

maintenant Bonsoir,

j'ai sûrement dû me tromper de fil de discussion, mais je ne peux faire autrement maintenant.
Personne  n'a eut le même problème ?
???


----------



## Djipsy5 (29 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour Cathy,
Pour tout ce qui touche aux iPhones, il faut te rendre sur iGeneration. C'est pas que l'on ne veut pas te répondre mais c'est pas trop sollicité ici, ces genres de topic. Supprimes Skype. Redémarre l'iPhone et réinstalle Skype.


----------



## lercat (31 Juillet 2013)

Merci Djipsy5

J'ai fait ce que tu m'avais conseillé mais  le problème était : Une *incompatibilité de version*.
Mon interlocuteur à qui je m'adressais (de mon iphone) a encore l'ancienne  version  skype (2.8) sur son Mac. Ma version sur le téléphone fonctionnait effectivement mais sans me donner la possibilité d'avoir la vidéo.
Un test avec une autre session et la nouvelle version skype du Mac - tout fonctionne.

Bonne continuation et sur le forum de macg on peut comme même poser des questions ici ?


----------



## Larme (31 Juillet 2013)

S'il y a des sections pour les forums, c'est pour mieux centraliser le tout.
Imagine ceux qui sont sous PC et qui ont des iPhones. Ils parcourent peut-être le forum iGen, mais pas celui de MacG...

Et au début du topic, rien ne laissait présager qu'il s'agissait de Skype pour Mac OS X et pour iOS.


----------



## lercat (1 Août 2013)

Désolée, c'est vrai que je pense pas souvent (voir très peu) aux personnes qui sont sur pc.
Je ferai de mon mieux pour poster au bon endroit la prochaine fois, mais souvent dans l'action de vouloir trouver une réponse au plus rapide, je clique, je clique et au final je ne suis plus au bon endroit.

Bonne continuation et amicalement votre.


----------

